# Reliance SMART GPRS blues...



## gauravakaasid (May 19, 2008)

Guys...i cant get the GPRS to work with a laptop, although its working absolutely fine on the phone itself. I have asked around and googled this topic, but nothing seems to be working  Help me out please...

ps - The phone being used is a SE W810i, also OS used is Vista.


----------



## djfreaky (May 19, 2008)

tell me are you talking about reliance smart gsm service?..they have gprs?..wat are rthe charges?...maybe the gprs sevice is wap only and proxy enabled...try putting proxy and port in connection settings of your web browser. wat speed do you get?


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 19, 2008)

It not solved yet? You made manual dial- up?


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 19, 2008)

^^abhi tak scene mein entry nahin mara....friend's tinkering with it


----------



## jheel_online (Dec 2, 2008)

Hey everybody, forgive my honesty but i'm new here and i'm not quite sure if this is the correct place to post this. I've been using airtel's mobile office service for about the last couple of years, and i'd have kept using the same if they did not put a price tag of Rs.999 per month on it. I therefore planned to switch to reliance. I recharged my card with Rs.303 and set smartnet as the default access point. I'm using a Nokia N73 music edition, and am facing a weird problem. Everything else seems to work but i'm unable browse a couple of sites. I'd name them here, they are: www.nseries.com and mosh.nokia.mobi, . I get an 'error 504:gateway timed out' when i try these sites. I've called the nokia helpline and the site's up working fine according to them. Moreover, my mobile office service is still active on the airtel sim card and if i switch to airtel, both the sites show up fine. The next moment, i try it with reliance, i get the same error again. Customer care keeps arguing that this is an issue with the web sites mentioned. If this is a problem with the mentioned web sites, how come  the pages open fine with the airtel mobile office service? This is weird. I'm outa ideas. Please help. Thank you in advance. God bless


----------



## mrintech (Dec 2, 2008)

Bug the Customer Care. The case may be that there is some sort of interference with your Mobile and Tower.


----------



## v4u_luv2004 (Dec 4, 2008)

i don't know y u r facing this problem while i'm using SMART GPRS frm past 7-8 mnths
n i never faced any problem, ok i did face some problem twice but thats negotiable..
n w810i is really a very good fone for using gprs through ur pc.
I used smart gprs vth w810i, n73me, w580i n now using vth 5320 without any problem.
may be u need d proper settings not only in ur fone but on ur pc too.

This might help u~~~
*
-> Connect ur mobile to the PC n install the modem drivers.

-> Now go to Network Connection n select "New Connection Wizard". Then click next n tick d box vch reads "Connect to the internet". Click next n select "Set up my connection manually". Click next n select "Connect Using dial-up modem". Click next n enter ISP Name : Smartnet [or anythng u wish to even ur name will do ]
Now in phone number enter *99# click next n leave user name n password blank!
thats it now click next n add a shortcut to desktop. Its not over yet lets go to d next step 

->Now d important part go to Control Panel n Click on "Phone&Modem Options"
if its d 1st time then u might hv to select ur Country n hv to enter Dialing code select India n give any code it doesn't matters. After that again click on Phone&Modem options a pop-up box will appear on that click on "Modems" Tab u'll c ur connected fone's Modem over there now select ur Modem n click on properties in properties box click on Advanced tab now there enter the "Extra initialization commands vch is...
AT+CGDCONT=1,"IP","rislnet" [just copy n paste this d way it is]
n note instead of rislnet u can also use smartnet or smartwap 
through smartwap u'll get a very good downloading speed of abt 12-17kbps 

-> Now u r done with everythng simply click on d dial-up icon on d pc it will initiate a connection to gprs n start surfing d net straighway....

Hope this will help u n it shud bcos thr's no other way out...
n if u face any problem regarding setup then do lemme know i'll put d screenshot tutorial for u... 

*


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 4, 2008)

hey...!! I too have 5320 an when i connect the phone with pc in pc suit mode then it detects the phone but when i try to dial it dosnt get dialed..?i m using bsnl and access point is gprsnorth.cellone.in

the error comes when i try to dial is there may b some hardware faliure in the modem..!!! Help me out please...and i tried bluetooth dun connection also...that too dint worked!


ried bluetooth dun co

ok got it working
seems like there is some problem with my computer{windows}
tried it on my friends computer and worked flawlessly>>>>>


----------



## v4u_luv2004 (Dec 4, 2008)

MasterMinds said:


> hey...!! I too have 5320 an when i connect the phone with pc in pc suit mode then it detects the phone but when i try to dial it dosnt get dialed..?i m using bsnl and access point is gprsnorth.cellone.in
> 
> the error comes when i try to dial is there may b some hardware faliure in the modem..!!! Help me out please...and i tried bluetooth dun connection also...that too dint worked!
> 
> ...





Me too face this problem quite often..
wen it shows this error then all i do is just go to Network connection,
Right click of d connection created n then select 5320's modem frm d drop down menu... I face this problem bcos i'm using 2 fones so wen i connect my SE w580i then it gets selected as a default modem n later on wen i try to connect vth 5320 then it shows d error "there may b some hardware faliure in the modem".
May b u shud try this n even if this doesnt helps then try restarting ur fone n pc...


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 4, 2008)

thanks mate the problem is solved...actuly there was some prob with my pc...i tried to connect my phone as modem on my friends pc it got connected without any problem...!! So reinstalled windows an problem gone..!!


----------



## v4u_luv2004 (Dec 4, 2008)

ok so what do u thnk abt d speed?
according to u does it lives up to d expectation or not?


----------



## MasterMinds (Dec 4, 2008)

Yea the phone is really speedy...! And we can continue discusion in the other active thread named need a phone in 10k..!
Thanks


----------



## v4u_luv2004 (Dec 4, 2008)

ok sure but i was askin abt d gprs speed !


----------

